# Magandang araw!



## omerdurmus

Hi friends. I want to learn Tagalog. I want you to show me a guide to learn Tagalog. It could be an online source or maybe a book. 

Thanks.
Omer D.


----------



## SavvyFilipino

I know of this one website that teaches Tagalog very accurately. 

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/tagalog/


----------



## mataripis

but if you want an older Tagalog form, read Tagalog Bible 1905 and compare them to English translation. This may help you familiarize yourself to different Tagalog words and grammars.


----------



## deathblader009

mataripis said:


> but if you want an older Tagalog form, read Tagalog Bible 1905 and compare them to English translation. This may help you familiarize yourself to different Tagalog words and grammars.


Reading a Filipino Bible with an English translation doesn't sound good. It will make you sound very formal.


----------



## françanglish

I agree with deathblader009. Learning from a Tagalog version of the Bible might be a bit counterproductive. You are learning, alright, but very few people will understand you. 

One has to keep in mind that the actual Tagalog language, not the colloquial Filipino, has been dying over the years. Very few people speak and understand it. Growing up north of Manila, I do understand the archaic form of the language but my friends from Manila would tease me constantly about how odd my grammar was. It was too formal and pretentious they would say. 

For practicality, it may serve you better to learn the relatively new Filipino which is not-so-distant and more colloquial and practical sister of Tagalog. There are books now that teach spoken Filipino. You will find odd words like "teenager" spelled as "tinedyer" but don't get thrown off. The pronunciation should be the same. Depending on where you are exactly, these books are easily available at bookstores.

Learning Filipino, rather than Tagalog would make it easier for more Filipinos to understand you. By numbers, there are more speakers of Cebuano than Tagalog. But Cebuano speakers would understand colloquial Filipino better than academic Tagalog. So in the end, you need to choose between scholarly and practicality.


----------

